# Truma sl3002 gas fire repair and maitenance



## 118187 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have just stripped one of these down completely! Not for the faint hearted. Mine is 18 years old and located in a very awkward position with the gas inlet and air intake shroud under a back axle. If anyone wants some advise I may be able to help. One thing I do know, if the fire fails to light the main jets but the pilot strikes up properly do not immediately think, as I did that it is a faulty thermocouple. The fault on mine was the small thermoelectric valve located in the main supply tube system . The thermocouple communicates with this via heat from the pilot light converting a small amount of energy to an electric current that charges a miniature coil and magnet inside the thermoelectronic valve causing the valve to open and allow gas to the main burners. I am told that you cannot buy this item but have to renew the whole switch and gas valve system.
So, if you do suspect the thermo couple try eliminating it by heating the rod end on a gas ring and checking if you get a voltage reading or resistant reading at the other end . The voltage runs on the outer brass coupling and the bright metal nipple in the middle. It is very low so you may only get a small reading on a meter. If you get a reading then suspect a faulty thermoelectric valve. You can test to see if the thermo valve is opening by withdrawing it from the gas tube it sits in and holding it onto the thermocouple as above remembering to make contact with it's outside body as well as the inside part in order for current to pass from the thermcouple. If the valve will not open then it is probably faulty.
If you do not feel confident about tackling this then don't attempt it. Seek qualified advise. Knowledge, particularly on checking for gas leakages is a must.


----------

